# Craving baked beans



## Ginagg

I am craving BAKED BEANS soo badly and it is all of a sudden!!!

Any odd cravings girls?
xoxo


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Uh yeah..everything?? hahaha:rofl:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I've not had any weird cravings really, I was obsessed with beetroot for a while though :haha: My OH's mum craved boot polish, she said she would have happily eaten the stuff if it was safe! I thought that was a weird one!


----------



## MrsEngland

Budweiser :haha: I know I can't and I normally hate it but damn it smells sooooo good!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

bumblebeexo said:


> I've not had any weird cravings really, I was obsessed with beetroot for a while though :haha: My OH's mum craved boot polish, she said she would have happily eaten the stuff if it was safe! I thought that was a weird one!

Thats funny..thats like the girl that got addicted to nail polish during her pregnancy:wacko: and she ate like 6 bottles a day...yuck haha:blush:


----------



## Ginagg

MUM0FTW0 said:


> Uh yeah..everything?? hahaha:rofl:

I wish I was that way, I'm not interested in anything! :cry:
Just bought so many cans of beans...let the fattening begin:happydance:
Hopefully people will stop with the ''you're very small for 5 months comments''

xox


----------



## Ginagg

MrsEngland said:


> Budweiser :haha: I know I can't and I normally hate it but damn it smells sooooo good!

I had some non alcholic pear cider the other day:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Ginagg said:


> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> Uh yeah..everything?? hahaha:rofl:
> 
> I wish I was that way, I'm not interested in anything! :cry:
> Just bought so many cans of beans...let the fattening begin:happydance:
> Hopefully people will stop with the ''you're very small for 5 months comments''
> 
> xoxClick to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. I lost my appetite until I hit about 25 weeks so I was losing weight and not big yet so people kept making comments. But nowwwwwww,I cant put the food down and I average about 4 pounds a week:dohh: dont judge me hahaha:blush::haha:


----------



## Ginagg

MUM0FTW0 said:


> Ginagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> Uh yeah..everything?? hahaha:rofl:
> 
> I wish I was that way, I'm not interested in anything! :cry:
> Just bought so many cans of beans...let the fattening begin:happydance:
> Hopefully people will stop with the ''you're very small for 5 months comments''
> 
> xoxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I lost my appetite until I hit about 25 weeks so I was losing weight and not big yet so people kept making comments. But nowwwwwww,I cant put the food down and I average about 4 pounds a week:dohh: dont judge me hahaha:blush::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Lets swap! I miss missing food:cry:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Ginagg said:


> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> Uh yeah..everything?? hahaha:rofl:
> 
> I wish I was that way, I'm not interested in anything! :cry:
> Just bought so many cans of beans...let the fattening begin:happydance:
> Hopefully people will stop with the ''you're very small for 5 months comments''
> 
> xoxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I lost my appetite until I hit about 25 weeks so I was losing weight and not big yet so people kept making comments. But nowwwwwww,I cant put the food down and I average about 4 pounds a week:dohh: dont judge me hahaha:blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: Lets swap! I miss missing food:cry:Click to expand...

I was that way too,and I didnt even really realize when my food cravings came so hard...now I regret it,because its more ill have to work after LO is here to get rid of the pounds hahaha. Enjoy it while you can:flower:


----------



## mummyb1

Umm cold baked beans now I am wanting some of that :)


----------



## x__amour

All I wanted when I was pregnant was plums. :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I LOVEE baked beans! One of my favorite foods in the the whole world!


----------



## Ginagg

I've never been that bothered about them,
but just been through two tins, a packet of cookies and bottle of orange lucozade! Oppps xox


----------



## JadeBaby75

Ginagg said:


> I've never been that bothered about them,
> but just been through two tins, a packet of cookies and bottle of orange lucozade! Oppps xox

LOL I miss those days :cloud9:


----------



## Ginagg

x__amour said:


> All I wanted when I was pregnant was plums. :haha:

Atleast you where healthy :winkwink:


----------



## Ginagg

JadeBaby75 said:


> Ginagg said:
> 
> 
> I've never been that bothered about them,
> but just been through two tins, a packet of cookies and bottle of orange lucozade! Oppps xox
> 
> LOL I miss those days :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well now you get to enjoy all of the kid snacks and have a perfectly good reason!:flower:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Ginagg said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginagg said:
> 
> 
> I've never been that bothered about them,
> but just been through two tins, a packet of cookies and bottle of orange lucozade! Oppps xox
> 
> LOL I miss those days :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well now you get to enjoy all of the kid snacks and have a perfectly good reason!:flower:Click to expand...

They are pretty good! I think I have eaten my weight in animal crackers in just the last week alone :haha:


----------



## Ginagg

JadeBaby75 said:


> Ginagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginagg said:
> 
> 
> I've never been that bothered about them,
> but just been through two tins, a packet of cookies and bottle of orange lucozade! Oppps xox
> 
> LOL I miss those days :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well now you get to enjoy all of the kid snacks and have a perfectly good reason!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> They are pretty good! I think I have eaten my weight in animal crackers in just the last week alone :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm send some over to me!! :flower:


----------



## Linzi_x

Hahah baked beans, love it  I crave sucking water out of flannels :S Which is reaaaaaaaaally odd lool.


----------



## Ginagg

Linzi_x said:


> Hahah baked beans, love it  I crave sucking water out of flannels :S Which is reaaaaaaaaally odd lool.

Refreshing! Hope its not your wash flannel :winkwink:
xox


----------



## LarLar

and now i want baked beans... lol 

I crave junkfood non stop although i don't know if it's actual cravings or me just taking advantage of being pregnant haha xD 

I also crave fruit but i loved fruit in the first place :) :flow: xx


----------



## Linzi_x

Ginagg said:


> Linzi_x said:
> 
> 
> Hahah baked beans, love it  I crave sucking water out of flannels :S Which is reaaaaaaaaally odd lool.
> 
> Refreshing! Hope its not your wash flannel :winkwink:
> xoxClick to expand...

Haha noooo I have two separate ones ;)


----------

